# Yankees vs. Red sox



## solid10 (Oct 9, 2004)

Looks like another great series. Enjoy the games guys and please it's just a game.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 9, 2004)

Amen to that, Solid.  This is it, man.  This is what we've been waiting for.  Let's rock and roll.  It's going to be a great series.


----------



## solid10 (Oct 9, 2004)

I am not playing in the game and i'm shitting bricks, these games are gonna be tense.


----------



## Du (Oct 9, 2004)

Hell yea. I was having a great time tonight at the end of the Yanks/twinkies game. Fuggin-eh, it was good. Im lookin forward to takin the Sox out in 3. 

Hell yea.


----------



## solid10 (Oct 9, 2004)

Unreal, they keep making these combacks. I'm a nervous wreck because of it.
They were losing till Seirra homered.


----------



## DFINEST (Oct 9, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> ...Im lookin forward to takin the Sox out in 3.
> 
> Hell yea.



That's unlikely BUT not impossible....

The sox have LEARNED from the previous season as to what not to do
and with the quality arms that are on the team, it's gonna be hard
for the yanks to to get ahead or even worse, make any come from behind triumphs


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2004)

Bring it on baby!  Sox are ready for em' this year!


----------



## Mindless (Oct 9, 2004)

Meh, we've heard that before...


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 9, 2004)

*"Who Yo Daddy?"*


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 9, 2004)

^^^haha that sum funny shit mayne


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 10, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Hell yea. I was having a great time tonight at the end of the Yanks/twinkies game. Fuggin-eh, it was good. Im lookin forward to takin the Sox out in 3.
> 
> Hell yea.



Ehhhhh.......

It's a 7 game series.


----------



## Flex (Oct 10, 2004)

Should be great.

We're gonna see whether very good pitching and very good hitting (Sox) can beat no pitching and great hitting (Yanks).......

i'm going to Boston on Saturday to booze it up in the heart of Beantown for the games. Should be INSANE


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 10, 2004)

Go Sox


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 10, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Hell yea. I was having a great time tonight at the end of the Yanks/twinkies game. Fuggin-eh, it was good. Im lookin forward to takin the Sox out in 3.
> 
> Hell yea.


Oh god...  in 3!?!?!?!  I think I am going to throw up.  Go learn the game of baseball, jesus christ.


----------



## Du (Oct 10, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Oh god... in 3!?!?!?! I think I am going to throw up. Go learn the game of baseball, jesus christ.


Youre gonna throw up?? 

  


Just goes to show, as I posted a while ago, how much of a typical high school kid you are. 

Yea I fucked up when I wrote in 3. I know its a longer series. Just wasnt thinkin. Not that serious.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 10, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Youre gonna throw up??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You will forever be the person who talks shit about things he knows nothing about.  Congratulations.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 10, 2004)

Play nice everyone!


----------



## Du (Oct 10, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> You will forever be the person who talks shit about things he knows nothing about. Congratulations.


exactly my point.


----------



## solid10 (Oct 10, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> You will forever be the person who talks shit about things he knows nothing about. Congratulations.


He made a simple mistake, life goes on.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 10, 2004)

solid10 said:
			
		

> He made a simple mistake, life goes on.


Life doesn't just go on with him.  He has to try and bring out every insult in the book.


----------



## Du (Oct 10, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Life doesn't just go on with him. He has to try and bring out every insult in the book.


WTF you talkin about??


----------



## Jodi (Oct 10, 2004)

Enough children!  I'm not kidding.  This childish stuff has to stop now or I'll see about this thread being closed.  That would be pretty damn sad that we'd have to close what could be a cool thread because you all want to be so damn immature.

Stop leaking this same crap into every thread.


----------



## Du (Oct 10, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Enough children! I'm not kidding. This childish stuff has to stop now or I'll see about this thread being closed. That would be pretty damn sad that we'd have to close what could be a cool thread because you all want to be so damn immature.
> 
> Stop leaking this same crap into every thread.


 

Whats the problem?


----------



## jack52 (Oct 10, 2004)

World class put down, Soxmuscle. Knock down the first five Yanks and end this bullshit about some jinx. Go Sox!





			
				soxmuscle said:
			
		

> You will forever be the person who talks shit about things he knows nothing about. Congratulations.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 10, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Whats the problem?


Yea, I really don't see the big deal.  Are we not allowed to argue sports in the sports forum?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 11, 2004)

You want to talk about the series, go ahead, but keep the personal insults out of this.

Back to the series......

Care to make predictions?  TRYING to be a unbiased baseball fan is tough, but I predict the Sox take the series in five games.  Compared to last year, the Sox starting pitching, defense, bullpen (especially closer) and bench depth are MUCH better than last year, and this Yankee team is not as good as they were a year ago.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 11, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> You want to alk about the series, go ahead, but keep the personal insults out of this.
> 
> Back to the series......
> 
> Care to make predictions?  TRYING to be a unbiased baseball fan is tough, but I predict the Sox take the series in five games.  Compared to last year, the Sox starting pitching, defense, bullpen (especially closer) and bench depth are MUCH better than last year, and this Yankee team is not as good as they were a year ago.


That may all be true, but you're still the Red Sox and we're still the Yankees.  Until you actually eliminate us, I'd worry were I you.  And saying you'll take it in 5 is insulting, when you talk about a 100+ wins team. (That led the league in come-from-behind victories.)  

Many picked the Twins, too. My prediction - Yanks in 7.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 11, 2004)

I don't believe in any of that history shit.  I'm looking at two teams TODAY.  

Sox in five.


----------



## Flex (Oct 11, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> That may all be true, but you're still the Red Sox and we're still the Yankees.



 Typical yankee fan, ALWAYS living in the past. 

I posted a good thread in the past describing what i meant by this, i'll see if i can dig it up so i don't have to repeat myself...


----------



## Flex (Oct 11, 2004)

here it is....(it was a reply to a yankee fan regarding why sox fans always say "it's our year", and also a reply to how yankee fans live in the past)...

"you wanna know why Sox fans always say its "our" year? Its because we live in the present. As a matter of fact, i don't recall ANYONE but Yankee fans always bringing up past championships and living in past glory (even if the glory is almost a century ago!)

I'm a Celtics fan. I don't live in past glory and time after time say they won 16 championships and they are the best NBA franchise ever. You know why? Because i watch them now, and they suck now. 

Do you ever current hear Montreal Canadien fans talking about the most storied hockey franchise ever? no, because they havent won LATELY. 

We always say its "our" year b/c us Sox fans care about this season. We don't care what our team did a half century or over the last decade. 

Have the Yanks had more success the past decade? No question. Are they the most storied franchise in baseball? no question. But we prefer the phrase "what have you done for me lately".


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Oct 11, 2004)

The Red Sox have the odds in their favor... I mean how many times can they lose.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 11, 2004)

We are the underdogs, no doubt.  Isn't it appropriate then, that we are also the team that has come back to snatch victory from the jaws of defeat this whole season. Gives you something to think about.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 11, 2004)

The Yankees are the underdog!?  Until the Red Sox beat the Yankees in the playoffs, there is no doubt in my mind that the Red Sox are the underdog.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 12, 2004)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> The Red Sox have the odds in their favor... I mean how many times can they lose.



(let's see.....2004 minus 1918 = 86 years)



Seriously though, I agree.  I mean _eventually_ the Sox have to win a post season series against NYY, right?  RIGHT???  Oakland used to bitch slap the Sox all over the place, but we finally beat THEM last year.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 12, 2004)

Red Sox in 3 Games  j/k  Prolly 6 games,  Would actually like to see it last 7, it is just so damn entertaining.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 12, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Red Sox in 3 Games  j/k  Prolly 6 games,  Would actually like to see it last 7, it is just so damn entertaining.



I think you are the first person who is not a fan of either team that made a pick.  Funny, all Yankee fans pick the Yanks, and all Sox fans pick the Sox.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 12, 2004)

Go Jays Go


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 12, 2004)

As an unbiased fan, I'd have to say that this is Boston's best chance in years (18 to be exact) to reach the World Series, but as a Yankees fan, I'm going with NY in 7.

Anyone think Pedro will see the 8th inning in this series?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 12, 2004)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Anyone think Pedro will see the 8th inning in this series?



No.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 12, 2004)

I can't wait, tonight baby!!!!!!!  Shit, hope the series lives up to all the hype.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 12, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I can't wait, tonight baby!!!!!!!  Shit, hope the series lives up to all the hype.



The Yankee/Red Sox games the last two years has delivered on all the hype AND THEN SOME.  Sports fans outside this rivalry get sick of all the hype, but it delivers time and time again.


----------



## Flex (Oct 12, 2004)

Can't wait for tonite...

I was actually hoping the Yanks win, cuz it wouldn't be official w/o going through the Bronx


----------



## Flex (Oct 12, 2004)

^and i meant i was hoping teh Yanks beat the Twins.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Oct 12, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> The Yankee/Red Sox games the last two years has delivered on all the hype AND THEN SOME.  Sports fans outside this rivalry get sick of all the hype, but it delivers time and time again.


The hell with everyone else, right now it's all about New York and Boston. Let's enjoy..


----------



## Yanks20 (Oct 12, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> Can't wait for tonite...
> 
> I was actually hoping the Yanks win, cuz it wouldn't be official w/o going through the Bronx



What makes me laugh is that you are wishing on your own demise. That loose care free style that Boston has been playing with is gonna go away real fast and they are gonna crack under the pressure.


----------



## Flex (Oct 12, 2004)

Yanks20 said:
			
		

> What makes me laugh is that you are wishing on your own demise. That loose care free style that Boston has been playing with is gonna go away real fast and they are gonna crack under the pressure.



Wishing my own demise? What are you talking about?

I simply said it wouldn't be complete unless they beat the yankees on the way. 

If the twins were to beat NY, then the sox won the world series, gay yankee fans would still talk shit about "you guys still never beat us"...


----------



## Du (Oct 12, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> Wishing my own demise? What are you talking about?
> 
> I simply said it wouldn't be complete unless they beat the yankees on the way.
> 
> If the twins were to beat NY, then the sox won the world series, gay yankee fans would still talk shit about "you guys still never beat us"...


I understand what youre sayin...... you want the two best teams against each other. The victor = the better team. And thats what ya got. Starting tonight.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 12, 2004)

1 hour and counting.


----------



## Du (Oct 12, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> Wishing my own demise? What are you talking about?
> 
> I simply said it wouldn't be complete unless they beat the yankees on the way.
> 
> If the twins were to beat NY, then the sox won the world series, gay yankee fans would still talk shit about "you guys still never beat us"...


 


Flex, you wanna bet a couple on this? 2 bottles of M1t says the Yanks get it done.


----------



## Flex (Oct 12, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Flex, you wanna bet a couple on this? 2 bottles of M1t says the Yanks get it done.



M1T? 

Come OOOOOON, Cletus. If we're gonna go, let's go for the gold and bet some test  

HHHWHAT? Kareeen Garcia? WHO are YOU, Kareeen Garcia? WHA doyou want? It's Pedro Martinez, a ten yeeyear proooven player. WHA doyou want? HHHWHAT?

LET'S GO SOX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Du (Oct 12, 2004)

Well ya know I would, but we are dry down here lately. 


oh, and uhhhh

Go Yanks.


----------



## Flex (Oct 12, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Go Yanks.





Too bad the Zim-piece won't be here so Pete can fuck him up again


----------



## Du (Oct 12, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> Too bad the Zim-piece won't be here so Pete can fuck him up again


Yea. Ya know, it takes a tough guy to throw down an old man.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 12, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> Too bad the Zim-piece won't be here so Pete can fuck him up again


It's not like Alex Rodriguez is any worse..


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 12, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Yea. Ya know, it takes a tough guy to throw down an old man.


It takes a human to defend himself regardless of age if someone is running after you with his fists up.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 12, 2004)

Game 1 Line-Ups:


----------



## Du (Oct 12, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> It takes a human to defend himself regardless of age if someone is running after you with his fists up.


If you had a 70 year old man running at you, would you throw him down? Personally, Id backpedal slow enough just to keep him out of reach. Embarass him.

It still bothers me.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 12, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> If you had a 70 year old man running at you, would you throw him down? Personally, Id backpedal slow enough just to keep him out of reach. Embarass him.
> 
> It still bothers me.


It's easier said then done.  I'll randomly send some old dude at you and i'll be watching, so be ready at anytime.


----------



## Flex (Oct 12, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Yea. Ya know, it takes a tough guy to throw down an old man.



If a 90 year old man came charging at me at full speed, shit, i'd get out of the way and try to push him down


----------



## Flex (Oct 12, 2004)

I just heard Tom Gordon got hit in the left thigh by a champagne cork a few days ago and is worried about it come gametime.

WHAT A FUCKIN PUSSY!  

On another note, did you guys catch the Fox pregame intro with Star Wars. The "Red Sox Rebels" are taking on teh Evil Empire. That means the force is with us, and we ALL know who wins that battle


----------



## solid10 (Oct 12, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> It's easier said then done. I'll randomly send some old dude at you and i'll be watching, so be ready at anytime.


If he can dodge a baseball he can dodge a old man.


----------



## solid10 (Oct 12, 2004)

On a serious note can someone explain why Damon throws the ball funny.
It looks like he's throwing from the wrong arm.


----------



## Flex (Oct 12, 2004)

^it's funny you say that. A good buddy of mine is a lefty and throws EXACTLY the same way. it looks like they're righty's trying to throw lefty.....

things ain't lookin' to hot for the Sox so far......


----------



## solid10 (Oct 12, 2004)

Thats the same with me when I switch arms, I was shocked to see Schilling get knocked out.
My prayers were answered.


----------



## solid10 (Oct 12, 2004)

Last we talked it was 8-0 now it's 8-5 go figure.


----------



## solid10 (Oct 12, 2004)

This is going to be one series to remember.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 12, 2004)

8-7 bottom 8th two men on Godzilla up.....exciting shit


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 12, 2004)

*"Game 1 is ours!!! Long live the Empire!!!!
Bring on my Beyotch, Pedro!  Time he met his Daddy!"*


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 12, 2004)

Never in a game that Curt Schilling pitches should the Red Sox lose when scoring seven runs.  Ever.  It's really a shame it had to start like this but the Red Sox fought back, showed the heart that brought this team into the playoffs to begin with, and showed that this team isn't going to go down without a dog fight.

Petey will be in tip top form tommorow night, I can feel it.

Some of those calls were atrocious?  Schilling had nothing, but there were numerous times where Mussina was given the benefit of the doubt, or the Red Sox got squeezed.

No excuses, it was purely defense that lost the game.  Manny misplayed a ball, Nixon misplayed a ball. 

I could babble on for days, but right now im pissed off, tired, and ready to hit the gym hard for one of the meanest, fiercest days ever.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 12, 2004)

One more thing, how about Joe Buck and Tim McCarver again tonight?  Boy, do they just out do themselves in every Yankee game?  Tonight McCarver said on two different occassions that _Brandon_ Arroyo would be pitching in game 3.

They are fuckin idiots, how do they have jobs.


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 12, 2004)

wow soxs got pounded...schilling got the shit beat outta him, and he's like their best..yanks win series...nothin new


----------



## Yanks20 (Oct 13, 2004)

Schilling is pretty much done, his ankle is way more f_cked that anyone knew. Hell, they were all talking about how he could come back in game 4. i don't think with the way he looked that I would even consider a move like that. I mean the guy normal throws in the mid 90's and he was barely able to touch 90, plus his control or actually lack there of was just crazy. I just wish we scored more runs on him to make him feel more like the fat peice of crap that he truly is...


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 13, 2004)

Meh.


----------



## Yanks20 (Oct 13, 2004)

You know what really makes me happy about Schilling is that he made a stupid coment and in no way shape or form had anything to back it up. I was reading an article on CNNSI that John Donovan at how the Yanks got away with one and he points to Manny's inability to play left field (as if we all didn't know that) as the turning point of the game (jackass we already were winning 8-7 before the hit). I mean then Damon says how if Manny catches that ball we have a chance. Well what was the final score 10-7, looks like a lot happened in the top of the 9th. oh yeah, mueller hits one back to Mo, turns fires to Jeter back to Olerud (DP) GAME OVER!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 13, 2004)

Your link requires registration to view.  I probably don't want to see it anyway.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Oct 13, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Your link requires registration to view.  I probably don't want to see it anyway.


Sorry about that. I deleted it..


----------



## Du (Oct 13, 2004)

Schilling now officially needs surgery, but the Sox want him to pitch game 5 anyways?? 

This'll be interesting.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Oct 13, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Schilling now officially needs surgery, but the Sox want him to pitch game 5 anyways??
> This'll be interesting.


I was hoping he'd pitch 2 more games...


----------



## Du (Oct 13, 2004)

LOL, as was I. 

But Pedro isnt that much better. In the last 23 against the Yanks, we've taken 17. Not too shabby. After all, we are his daddy.


----------



## Du (Oct 13, 2004)

On another topic - am I the only one that wants to see Houston vs NY? Id like to see Clemens pitch against the yanks.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Oct 13, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> On another topic - am I the only one that wants to see Houston vs NY? Id like to see Clemens pitch against the yanks.


Actually I would like to see the Yankees kick Clemens ass.


----------



## Du (Oct 13, 2004)

Well that, I thought, goes unsaid.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 13, 2004)

Theo, Francona, Wallace, and the trainers really missed the boat on Schilling.  He had nothing.  I just hope that if he is cleared to pitch in game five that he's ready to go this time.  If not, give the ball to Lowe, end of story.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 13, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Schilling now officially needs surgery, but the Sox want him to pitch game 5 anyways??
> 
> This'll be interesting.


[/joke]
jeez, you'd think the Red Sox were cursed or something.
[/joke]


----------



## solid10 (Oct 13, 2004)

It's the curse of the Bambino.
The odds look better for the Yanks.


----------



## solid10 (Oct 13, 2004)

Just watched the famous Bucky "fucking" Dent game. Now that was classic.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 13, 2004)

solid10 said:
			
		

> It's the curse of the Bambino.
> The odds look better for the Yanks.


Odds this, odds that, last time I checked it took not three, but four games to be knocked out.  I Believe.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 13, 2004)

solid10 said:
			
		

> Just watched the famous Bucky "fucking" Dent game. Now that was classic.


Ahh yes, Great Game.


----------



## Du (Oct 13, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Odds this, odds that, last time I checked it took not three, but four games to be knocked out. I Believe.


No no, yanks in 3!


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 13, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> No no, yanks in 3!


 

Atleast you can joke about it now rather than us turning it into a personal attacking flame fest.


----------



## Du (Oct 13, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Atleast you can joke about it now rather than us turning it into a personal attacking flame fest.


 Stop it children.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 13, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Stop it children.


Screw you.


----------



## Du (Oct 13, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Screw you.


 
Ya ya, lets just see how you feel when you get to watch Clemens vs. Mussina.  

Coming soon to a stadium near..... ME.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 13, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Ya ya, lets just see how you feel when you get to watch Clemens vs. Mussina.
> 
> Coming soon to a stadium near..... ME.


Getting cocky, huh?


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 13, 2004)

A Quote:


> various TV and radio reports now claim that Pedro has a stomach virus and has been getting sick in the clubhouse since he arrived


Oh. My. God.

This has got to be a fucking joke.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Oct 13, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> A Quote:
> 
> Oh. My. God.
> 
> This has got to be a fucking joke.


That's his nerves.. He's shitting his pants right about now. Who's your daddy...


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 13, 2004)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> That's his nerves.. He's shitting his pants right about now. Who's your daddy...


Enough of this whos your daddy shit.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Oct 13, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Enough of this whos your daddy shit.


No, shit is what Pedro's doing right now.


----------



## Mindless (Oct 13, 2004)

Yankees suck, Red Socks suck, Kypton sucks.


----------



## Du (Oct 13, 2004)

Mindless said:
			
		

> Yankees suck, Red Socks suck, Kypton sucks.


You suck.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 13, 2004)

Mindless said:
			
		

> Yankees suck, Red Socks suck, Kypton sucks.





I don't think anyone else gets the joke.  


Pedro is pitcing great tonight!     Unfortunately, John Leper is pitching better.


----------



## Du (Oct 13, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Getting cocky, huh?


You would be too, if you were a game up.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 13, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> I don't think anyone else gets the joke.
> 
> 
> Pedro is pitcing great tonight!     Unfortunately, John Leper is pitching better.


So, still see the Sox taking this series in 5?


----------



## Du (Oct 13, 2004)

Halfway there.  

Next up, Brown vs Arroyo, Friday night at 8. 

You goin Sox?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 14, 2004)

Well at least the Sox are not making this the least bit interesting.  It makes the heartbreak less painful.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 14, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> So, still see the Sox taking this series in 5?



*PERFECT EXAMPLE* of why you can't fucking discuss baseball with 95% of Yankee fans.     Congrats, Max, for fitting into every Yankee fan stereotype there is.


----------



## DFINEST (Oct 14, 2004)

As much as I want the Sox to win, 
I don't see them defeating the Yankees 4 out of the next 5 games...
That's what they'll have to do to advance to the World Series


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 14, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> *PERFECT EXAMPLE* of why you can't fucking discuss baseball with 95% of Yankee fans.     Congrats, Max, for fitting into every Yankee fan stereotype there is.


Not true. I was reasonable before.  I gave you a chance to reconsider that insulting number, before the series started. *You* showed no respect for my team.  At least I had the decency to respect your team's ability, hence I said it will go the full 7. I understand your bitterness now, but you should still keep your facts straight.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 14, 2004)

_Insulting?_  Get a fucking clue.  My pick was bold but not insulting.  Any moron can make a 7 game prediction.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 14, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> _Insulting?_  Get a fucking clue.  My pick was bold but not insulting.  Any moron can make a 7 game prediction.


Well any moron can be *bold* and ignore the facts.  There is no way in hell that Sox in 5 is an intelligent prediction.  What did you base that on?  The statistics of wishful thinking? I didn't say 7 to be on the safe side. I actually respect the Sox and didn't see this one ending early.  Get a clue, and maybe you should restrain that typical (and pointless) Sox fan rage.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 14, 2004)

Max, the Sox were something like 30 games over .500 since the Nomar trade and have arguably the best starting pitching in baseball.  After sweeping the Angels with relative ease, 5 games seemed like a good pick.  

Of course, your TYPICAL YANKEE FAN BEHAVIOR is to bring up my incorrect prediction and simply laugh at it, instead of legitimately wanting to talk.  

What pisses me off is that IF the Sox won in five, I would not be in this thread laughing at Yankee fans or taunting you, I'd be _talking_ about the games.  You seem to have a hard time grasping that concept.  Go back to your "Who's your daddy" posts.  They serve you well.


----------



## Yanks20 (Oct 14, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Max, the Sox were something like 30 games over .500 since the Nomar trade and have arguably the best starting pitching in baseball.  After sweeping the Angels with relative ease, 5 games seemed like a good pick.
> 
> Of course, your TYPICAL YANKEE FAN BEHAVIOR is to bring up my incorrect prediction and simply laugh at it, instead of legitimately wanting to talk.
> 
> What pisses me off is that IF the Sox won in five, I would not be in this thread laughing at Yankee fans or taunting you, I'd be _talking_ about the games.  You seem to have a hard time grasping that concept.  Go back to your "Who's your daddy" posts.  They serve you well.



BABs let me put is to you this way. Max or any of these others with their quick insults are not true fans. as soon as one team or the other wins a game out come the insults and the rub it in your face told you so comments. They just know that there team (bandwagoners) won the game and know nothing else about the game.

This is why it is not good to get into any type of decussions/debates on IM anymore cause it just doesn't happen. A while ago IM was a better place and better people, now with all the influx of people that have no knowledge of anything, it is going to the shitter


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 14, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Max, the Sox were something like 30 games over .500 since the Nomar trade and have arguably the best starting pitching in baseball.  After sweeping the Angels with relative ease, 5 games seemed like a good pick.
> 
> Of course, your TYPICAL YANKEE FAN BEHAVIOR is to bring up my incorrect prediction and simply laugh at it, instead of legitimately wanting to talk.
> 
> What pisses me off is that IF the Sox won in five, I would not be in this thread laughing at Yankee fans or taunting you, I'd be _talking_ about the games.  You seem to have a hard time grasping that concept.  Go back to your "Who's your daddy" posts.  They serve you well.


So what you're really trying to say is that you can't take a joke?  That's fine.

You want to discuss the games?  What's there to discuss?  We beat you at your own strength? Our pitchers were better. End of story.

I won't go any further into this with you, but I stick by my point.  I respected your team.  You thought that the team with the best record in the AL, the team that led the majors in come-from-behind victories, the team that played your sox dead even during the regular season (except for the horrible start, but we are very far removed from that), the team that handed those very dangerous Twins their asses, you thought that team would just bend over for your "mighty" Sox.  Argue all you want, but you had no factual basis to think the Sox could nearly sweep a team like that.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 14, 2004)

Yanks20 said:
			
		

> BABs let me put is to you this way. Max or any of these others with their quick insults are not true fans. as soon as one team or the other wins a game out come the insults and the rub it in your face told you so comments. They just know that there team (bandwagoners) won the game and know nothing else about the game.
> 
> This is why it is not good to get into any type of decussions/debates on IM anymore cause it just doesn't happen. A while ago IM was a better place and better people, now with all the influx of people that have no knowledge of anything, it is going to the shitter


You don't know me.  Keep your conjectures to yourself.  I don't recall ever insulting you.


----------



## Du (Oct 14, 2004)

So....


Anyone have a chance to get to to the Bx these past two, or heading up to Boston for the next two games?


----------



## Yanks20 (Oct 14, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> So what you're really trying to say is that you can't take a joke?  That's fine.
> 
> You want to discuss the games?  What's there to discuss?  We beat you at your own strength? Our pitchers were better. End of story.
> 
> I won't go any further into this with you, but I stick by my point.  I respected your team.  You thought that the team with the best record in the AL, the team that led the majors in come-from-behind victories, the team that played your sox dead even during the regular season (except for the horrible start, but we are very far removed from that), the team that handed those very dangerous Twins their asses, you thought that team would just bend over for your "mighty" Sox.  Argue all you want, but you had no factual basis to think the Sox could nearly sweep a team like that.



I just love how you could take someone's prediction to heart. Boy it must be tearing you up inside thinking that someone actually thought the sox could put away the yanks in 5 games. hell, they couldv'e swept us if everything went right. Grow the fuck up


----------



## Yanks20 (Oct 14, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> So....
> 
> 
> Anyone have a chance to get to to the Bx these past two, or heading up to Boston for the next two games?



i was at last night's game and paying the price all day today. Was a great time (too much to drink) but the game was incredible


----------



## Yanks20 (Oct 14, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> You don't know me.  Keep your conjectures to yourself.  I don't recall ever insulting you.



you didn't have to insult me, it is pretty clear that all you think a debate is, is when you rub things in other people's faces. if you just chilled the fuck out then maybe people wouldn't jump down your throat all the time.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 14, 2004)

Yanks20 said:
			
		

> I just love how you could take someone's prediction to heart. Boy it must be tearing you up inside thinking that someone actually thought the sox could put away the yanks in 5 games. hell, they couldv'e swept us if everything went right. Grow the fuck up


He implied I lacked respect.  I was merely pointing out that his prediction showed a similar lack of respect.  When I said Yanks in 7, I didn't magically pluck that number out of my ass.  I based it on what I had witnessed all year long.  

And how the fuck are you gonna say, "they would have swept us if everything went right"?  What the fuck does that mean?  Are you talking about some ideal hypothetical situation for the Sox?  Then why stop there, "if everything went right" they would never have sold Babe Ruth.  If everything went right they wouldn't have been without a championship since 1918.  That is truly an asinine thing to say, "old timer".


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 14, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> So....
> 
> 
> Anyone have a chance to get to to the Bx these past two, or heading up to Boston for the next two games?



I'll be in Florida for four days starting Saturday, so no chance of me getting to Boston or NY.  

Yanks20, I still say you suck for scoring those tickets.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 14, 2004)

Yanks20 said:
			
		

> you didn't have to insult me, it is pretty clear that all you think a debate is, is when you rub things in other people's faces. if you just chilled the fuck out then maybe people wouldn't jump down your throat all the time.


But why don't you lecture me some more on what I should or shouldn't do.  Would that make you feel better about yourself?  Do you feel lonely and neglected?  Do you think you getting in the way of the argument I have with IAB is somehow.....helpful to anyone?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 14, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> But why don't you lecture me some more on what I should or shouldn't do.  Would that make you feel better about yourself?  Do you feel lonely and neglected?  Do you think you getting in the way of the argument I have with IAB is somehow.....helpful to anyone?



It's _very_ helpful to me.  It shows me there are some Yankee fans out there that can actually discuss baseball without rubbing a couple of wins in people's faces.


----------



## Yanks20 (Oct 14, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> He implied I lacked respect.  I was merely pointing out that his prediction showed a similar lack of respect.  When I said Yanks in 7, I didn't magically pluck that number out of my ass.  I based it on what I had witnessed all year long.
> 
> And how the fuck are you gonna say, "they would have swept us if everything went right"?  What the fuck does that mean?  Are you talking about some ideal hypothetical situation for the Sox?  Then why stop there, "if everything went right" they would never have sold Babe Ruth.  If everything went right they wouldn't have been without a championship since 1918.  That is truly an asinine thing to say, "old timer".



ok, so here we go with all the history which is complete bullshit and means nothing from one year to the next. And if you do want to quote history look at last year as a prime example. A's had a 2-1 series advantage against the sox and what do they do - run 3 straight on them. and as you say you respect the sox why the hell are you making stupid asinie comments like "So you still think the sox in 5?"

Listen buddy, i'm a diehard yanks fan and i must say going into this series i was worried. the sox by far have the superior pitching staff (which it hasn't performed up to) we had all kinds of problems in the last few weeks of the season (went from 10 games up to only 3) they had the most potent offense in baseball this year and yet you think that my comments are asinine? Yes, we have won the first 2 games but this series is far from over.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 14, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> It's _very_ helpful to me.  It shows me there are some Yankee fans out there that can actually discuss baseball without rubbing a couple of wins in people's faces.


I only did that because of your stupid insistence that the Yanks would somehow be your bitch, contrary to all the evidence.


----------



## Yanks20 (Oct 14, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> But why don't you lecture me some more on what I should or shouldn't do.  Would that make you feel better about yourself?  Do you feel lonely and neglected?  Do you think you getting in the way of the argument I have with IAB is somehow.....helpful to anyone?



No, i just think you are a fucking retard. It is as simple as that...


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 14, 2004)

Yanks20 said:
			
		

> ok, so here we go with all the history which is complete bullshit and means nothing from one year to the next. And if you do want to quote history look at last year as a prime example. A's had a 2-1 series advantage against the sox and what do they do - run 3 straight on them. and as you say you respect the sox why the hell are you making stupid asinie comments like "So you still think the sox in 5?"
> 
> Listen buddy, i'm a diehard yanks fan and i must say going into this series i was worried. the sox by far have the superior pitching staff (which it hasn't performed up to) we had all kinds of problems in the last few weeks of the season (went from 10 games up to only 3) they had the most potent offense in baseball this year and yet you think that my comments are asinine? Yes, we have won the first 2 games but this series is far from over.


Did I say it was over? Did I say I didn't respect their ability?  Did I tell anyone we were gonna "kick their asses in 5"?  I showed the Sox respect, I still do. I just didn't show it to IAB, because he was being so f'n unreasonable with his predictions.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 14, 2004)

Yanks20 said:
			
		

> No, i just think you are a fucking retard. It is as simple as that...


Sticks and stones....  

Guess you'll just have to take me off your Christmas list.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 14, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I only did that because of your stupid insistence that the Yanks would somehow be your bitch, contrary to all the evidence.





Holy shit Max, all I did was make a prediction.  Please go back through this thread and find my comments where I said the Yankees would be our "bitches."  Please try not to take a prediction so friggin personally next time.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Oct 14, 2004)

If the Sox were up 2 games to none, Sox fans would be talking shit also. So just sit there and take, and don't be so sensitive. Just havin a little fun. Remember, there's always next year.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 14, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Holy shit Max, all I did was make a prediction.  Please go back through this thread and find my comments where I said the Yankees would be our "bitches."  Please try not to take a prediction so friggin personally next time.


You are the mod here, that lends your voice a certain...weight.  Anyway, perhaps I did take your prediction too personally, sorry bout that.  On the other hand, you did overreact to my light-hearted teasing.


----------



## Yanks20 (Oct 14, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Did I say it was over? Did I say I didn't respect their ability?  Did I tell anyone we were gonna "kick their asses in 5"?  I showed the Sox respect, I still do. I just didn't show it to IAB, because he was being so f'n unreasonable with his predictions.



Exactly is was a PREDICTION. you people who jump on the bandwagon every October is what kills me. just becasue someone has confidence in their team doesn't mean they are trying to rub it in anyone's face.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 14, 2004)

RedSox in 3


----------



## Du (Oct 14, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> RedSox in 3


----------



## Yanks20 (Oct 14, 2004)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> If the Sox were up 2 games to none, Sox fans would be talking shit also. So just sit there and take, and don't be so sensitive. Just havin a little fun. Remember, there's always next year.



of course they would, that is the way things are done around here now.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 14, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> You are the mod here, that lends your voice a certain...weight.  Anyway, perhaps I did take your prediction too personally, sorry bout that.  On the other hand, you did overreact to my light-hearted teasing.



Yeah, I overreacted and I apologize for that.  I was bummed about the losses and your post set me off.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Oct 14, 2004)

Yanks20 said:
			
		

> of course they would, that is the way things are done around here now.


I'm a big Yankee fan, but I believe it is never over till the fat lady sings... Boston is more then capable of coming back...


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 14, 2004)

Alright now Hug and Kiss and make up you two.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 14, 2004)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> I'm a big Yankee fan, but I believe it is never over till the fat lady sings... Boston is more then capable of coming back...



Not with an injured Curt Schilling and a sure-to-be-tired Pedro.  I was counting on two wins out of Schilling.  Let's say the series goes seven games, we're looking at:

Game 3:  Bronson Arroyo
Game 4:  Tim Wakefield
Game 5:  Derek Lowe???
Game 6:  Pedro
Game 7:  Bronson Arroyo

I sure as hell don't see four wins there.  With a fully healthy Curt Schilling I sure would though.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 14, 2004)

Arroyo has been pitching well

Wakefield anything can happen with that pitch.  That knuckleball is some fucked up shit.  You need to have the right conditions to be effective

And Pedro well hopefully he can find his Daddy!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 14, 2004)

OK, even if the Sox get five so-called "quality starts" of these pitchers, there is still the matter of actually getting some run support for those guys.  

Sure the Sox can come back from this if everything falls into place, but a lot has to go right.


----------



## Yanks20 (Oct 14, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Not with an injured Curt Schilling and a sure-to-be-tired Pedro.  I was counting on two wins out of Schilling.  Let's say the series goes seven games, we're looking at:
> 
> Game 3:  Bronson Arroyo
> Game 4:  Tim Wakefield
> ...



From what i have read, pedro is already saying that he wants the ball for game 5. I think game 6 would be better for him unless they are on the brink of elimination then you have to go with pedro.

Arroyo is the wildcard, you never know what you are gonna get from him, could be good, could be bad. 

Our key is to have Browney go out and pitch at least 7 solid innings in game 3. I feel that game is just as important as us winning in game 2. would take the crowd/city out of the series


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 14, 2004)

There Pitching hasn't been too bad, well other then Schilling.

It is there Bats that have let them down.  With one of the most Potent Offenses in MLB to be Held to a perfect game in Game one till the Seventh inning, and something like 2 hit ball until the 7th again, is completely unacceptable.  These are big games and big players need to start stepping up.  Johnny Damon what happened to him?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 14, 2004)

Yanks20 said:
			
		

> From what i have read, pedro is already saying that he wants the ball for game 5. I think game 6 would be better for him unless they are on the brink of elimination then you have to go with pedro.
> 
> Arroyo is the wildcard, you never know what you are gonna get from him, could be good, could be bad.
> 
> Our key is to have Browney go out and pitch at least 7 solid innings in game 3. I feel that game is just as important as us winning in game 2. would take the crowd/city out of the series



Arroyo has been the Sox 2nd best pitcher down the stretch.  I'd be comfortable with him taking the ball in a game 7.  Of course, you have to actually GET to a game 7.    

Pedro would get _rocked_ on three days rest. I think the Sox can push this series back to NY, but it'll take a miracle to win the series at this point.

Kevin Brown was huge against Minnesota.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 14, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Johnny Damon what happened to him?



You mean the 0 for 8 with 5 K's Johnny Damon?  That guy?


----------



## Yanks20 (Oct 14, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Johnny Damon what happened to him?




i think is it the jesus christ look. that and the fact that the man seems like he wants to be anywhere but in the batters box, can you see how much he is moving around and never seems comfortable?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 14, 2004)

Yanks20 said:
			
		

> of course they would, that is the way things are done around here now.


Don't you think you still owe me an apology, my friend?


----------



## Yanks20 (Oct 14, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Don't you think you still owe me an apology, my friend?



alright i'll agree that i flew off the deep end but just watch out for whose toes you are stepping on. BABs is a stand up guy and didn't deserve the blatant flaming.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 14, 2004)

Well Curt Schilling is officially OUT for game five.  Derek Lowe will get the start.  They are not ruling out Schilling for the entire series though.


----------



## Yanks20 (Oct 14, 2004)

So then:

Arroyo
Wakefield
Lowe
Pedro/Schilling
Pedro/Schilling

that is if it gets that far and that's putting a lot of eggs in one basket


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Oct 14, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Well Curt Schilling is officially OUT for game five.  Derek Lowe will get the start.  They are not ruling out Schilling for the entire series though.


There may not be a game 6,7


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 14, 2004)

Yanks20 said:
			
		

> i think is it the jesus christ look. that and the fact that the man seems like he wants to be anywhere but in the batters box, can you see how much he is moving around and never seems comfortable?


Have you not seen Johnny Damon play the last 5+ plus years?  Regardless of how good he is playing, he'll always look bad when he strikes out.  He's a free swinger.

With that being said, he was the toughest guy in the American League to strike out and has already struck out five times.  He definitly seems to be slumping since he made those "migraine" comments two weeks ago.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 14, 2004)

Yanks20 said:
			
		

> So then:
> 
> Arroyo
> Wakefield
> ...


It looks as if there could be a rain out tommorow, and I think it definitly helps the Red Sox.  If that happens, Pedro will pitch in game five in Boston.

Game 3: Arroyo
Game 4: Wakefield
Game 5: Pedro 
Game 6: Arroyo on three days rest or Lowe.
Game 7: Schilling

Boy would it be a story from a book if the Red Sox forced a game seven and Schilling with the bum ankle and all is lights out in the Stadium..

I guess wishful thinking is not a good idea at this point.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Oct 14, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Boy would it be a story from a book if the Red Sox forced a game seven and Schilling with the bum ankle and all is lights out in the Stadium..


Anything's possible.. But I hope not..


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 14, 2004)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> Anything's possible.. But I hope not..


Anythings possible?  talking to Yankee fans, it seems that the series is first one to win two games.  Little do they know, it takes 4.


----------



## solid10 (Oct 14, 2004)

I have a feeling Arroyo is going to pitch a real good game and lets not forget aside from the Boone homer Wakefield owned the yankees.
There is no way there can be a sweep, that team is just too good. They will wake up soon enough.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Oct 14, 2004)

solid10 said:
			
		

> I have a feeling Arroyo is going to pitch a real good game and lets not forget aside from the Boone homer Wakefield owned the yankees.
> There is no way there can be a sweep, that team is just too good. They will wake up soon enough.


  That's what I'm afraid of. I can't believe Boston's going to go away that easily.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 14, 2004)

I'll say it now, and i'll say it if they lose.  The Red Sox are a better team than the Yankees.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Oct 14, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I'll say it now, and i'll say it if they lose.  The Red Sox are a better team than the Yankees.


I never heard of the better team losing..


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 14, 2004)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> I never heard of the better team losing..


More talented might have been the more appropriate word, but you've honestly never heard of the better team losing?


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Oct 14, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I'll say it now, and i'll say it if they lose.  The Red Sox are a better team than the Yankees.


And you talk about Yankee fans ? Keep kidding yourself. Boston has the chance to show who the better team is, and it's not by losing..


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Oct 14, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> More talented might have been the more appropriate word, but you've honestly never heard of the better team losing?


Nope.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 14, 2004)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> And you talk about Yankee fans ? Keep kidding yourself. Boston has the chance to show who the better team is, and it's not by losing..


The Red Sox are the Red Sox, the Yankees are the Yankees.  Regardless of talent, the Yankees have the edge and its really showing in this series thus far.


----------



## solid10 (Oct 14, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I'll say it now, and i'll say it if they lose. The Red Sox are a better team than the Yankees.


First base: Kevin Millar vs. John Olerud=== Boston (Olerud is old but still a better fielder)
Second base: Mark Bellhorn vs. Miguel Cairo==Even 
Third base: Bill Mueller vs. Alex Rodriguez===NY 
Shortstop:  Orlando Cabrera vs. Derek Jeter== NY (Jeter over Nomar also)
Catcher: Jason Varitek vs. Jorge Posada=== Even
Left field: Manny Ramirez vs. Hideki Matsui===Boston (Scariest hitter)
Center field: Johnny Damon vs. Kenny Lofton==Boston ( I prefer Bernie at center)
Right field: Trot Nixon vs. Gary Sheffield===NY (Sheff is one tough MF)
DH: David Ortiz vs. Bernie Williams====Boston ( although bernie shines at this time of year)


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 14, 2004)

solid10 said:
			
		

> First base: Kevin Millar vs. John Olerud=== Boston (Olerud is old but still a better fielder)
> Second base: Mark Bellhorn vs. Miguel Cairo==Even
> Third base: Bill Mueller vs. Alex Rodriguez===NY
> Shortstop: Orlando Cabrera vs. Derek Jeter== NY (Jeter over Nomar also)
> ...


Millar>Olerud
Bellhorn>Cairo (not a single question about it)
Ramirez>Matsui
Damon>Lofton
Ortiz>Williams

Rodriguez>Mueller
Jeter>Cabrera
Sheffield>Nixon

Varitek=Posada


----------



## solid10 (Oct 14, 2004)

He does hit more but his strikeouts are too high.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 14, 2004)

solid10 said:
			
		

> He does hit more but his strikeouts are too high.


Strikeouts?  who gives a shit about strike outs?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 15, 2004)

Looks like a probable rainout tonight.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Oct 15, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Looks like a probable rainout tonight.


Wishful thinking from a Red Sox fan...


----------



## Du (Oct 15, 2004)

Just watching the news, Schilling is definitely not starting game 5 and is highly doubtful for the rest of the series.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 15, 2004)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> Wishful thinking from a Red Sox fan...



Hell yeah.  It might allow Pedro to start game five.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 15, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Just watching the news, Schilling is definitely not starting game 5 and is highly doubtful for the rest of the series.



I don't see how Schilling can pitch again this year.  The man has an injury that will require surgery to heal.  It's not as if he has a tired arm where a few extra days of rest can make a difference.  

On another note, while the series has gone the way I wanted, it has not gone the way that I expected.  If someone had told me before the series started that the scores of the first two games would be 10-7 and 3-1 in favor of NY, I would have thought that Mussina-Schilling would have hooked up in a pitcher's duel and that Pedro would have been clobbered in game 2.

The Yankees need to grab game 3 or 4. If the series should be tied at 2-2, another strong outing by Martinez would leave NY needing another sweep at the Stadium.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Oct 15, 2004)

Anyone think they'll get the game in tonite ?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 15, 2004)

It's not looking good.  60% chance of thunderstorms in Bostom between 9:00 and 12:00 tonight, and it's already been raining all day there today.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 15, 2004)

ESPN is reporting that the game will be postponed.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Oct 15, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> ESPN is reporting that the game will be postponed.


They waited long enough to decide.


----------



## solid10 (Oct 16, 2004)

solid10 said:
			
		

> I have a feeling Arroyo is going to pitch a real good game and lets not forget aside from the Boone homer Wakefield owned the yankees.
> There is no way there can be a sweep, that team is just too good. They will wake up soon enough.


OK, I was wrong. But in this case I don't mind.


----------



## solid10 (Oct 16, 2004)

Yanks lead the series 3-0.


----------



## solid10 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Had to be a Boston fan*


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 16, 2004)

I just keep wondering where all that great Boston pitching went?  You know the one we were supposed to be so afraid of? 

One more, baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## solid10 (Oct 16, 2004)

*They train them young*






.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 16, 2004)

Not to take away anything from the Yankees because there a great team, but the Red Sox these last three games have played there worst three game stretch this season.

Whether it be the Devil Rays or the Yankees, the Red Sox would be down 0-3 in this series.

[/wipes tears, goes back into hole]


----------



## solid10 (Oct 17, 2004)

Schilling hurting his ankle really screwed them up and I knew no matter how good Pedro pitched they would lose. Now Brandon Arroyo was a *Big *disapointment. 
I would like to see the Yankees win it at the stadium but if they don't ...oh well.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Oct 17, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Not to take away anything from the Yankees because there a great team, but the Red Sox these last three games have played there worst three game stretch this season.
> 
> Whether it be the Devil Rays or the Yankees, the Red Sox would be down 0-3 in this series.
> 
> [/wipes tears, goes back into hole]


The Yankees seem to rise to the occasion. It seems Boston's mistake was putting all their eggs in one basket, that being Schilling. I'm sure that if Boston loses the series that they will say it was because they lost Schilling, or that Boston beat themselves. Theirs always an excuse.. How about the Yankees were just a better team then Boston for this series... Ouch...


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 17, 2004)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> The Yankees seem to rise to the occasion. It seems Boston's mistake was putting all their eggs in one basket, that being Schilling. I'm sure that if Boston loses the series that they will say it was because they lost Schilling, or that Boston beat themselves. Theirs always an excuse.. How about the Yankees were just a better team then Boston for this series... Ouch...


If the Yankees were a better team that would be a perfect excuse, but lets face it, not that it matters but this Red Sox team, on paper, is the most talented team in baseball.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 17, 2004)

I think Boston just underestimated the Yanks' lineup.  Their pitching is not *that* good. (Aside from a healthy Schilling.)


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 17, 2004)

It also doesn't help when you have your 15 million dollar clean-up hitter sick, so you can just plug your other 13 million dollar candidate in there.

Beltran, Johnson, Delgado could all be added next year, and I hope they are.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 17, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I think Boston just underestimated the Yanks' lineup. Their pitching is not *that* good. (Aside from a healthy Schilling.)


and the Yankees pitching is even respectable?  Mussina is nothing more than an above average pitcher now, Lieber sucks, Brown sucks, Vasquez sucks, Hernandez is hurt.  Thats ridiculous.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 17, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> and the Yankees pitching is even respectable?  Mussina is nothing more than an above average pitcher now, Lieber sucks, Brown sucks, Vasquez sucks, Hernandez is hurt.  Thats ridiculous.


No one claimed we had great pitching. (Although they have certainly rose to the occassion.)  All the focus was on the Sox, and how their pitching would blow us out of the water.  I think they let all that talk get to them, somewhat.  

Schilling is about the only intimidating guy they have, and he got hurt.  After that it's a long drop off.  Pedro might still dominate lesser teams, but against the Yanks he's just not gonna get it done.  They got his number, and it doesn't matter how well he pitches, they will beat him.  The rest can not contain our lineup on a consistent basis.  Which is my point, Boston underestimated how much damage this team can do at the plate.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Oct 17, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> and the Yankees pitching is even respectable?  Mussina is nothing more than an above average pitcher now, Lieber sucks, Brown sucks, Vasquez sucks, Hernandez is hurt.  Thats ridiculous.


 And they beat the Sox 3 straight.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 17, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> and the Yankees pitching is even respectable?  Mussina is nothing more than an above average pitcher now, Lieber sucks, Brown sucks, Vasquez sucks, Hernandez is hurt.  Thats ridiculous.



Can you imagine how lopsided this series would be if the Yankees had a decent pitching staff?


----------



## solid10 (Oct 17, 2004)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> And they beat the Sox 3 straight.





			
				CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Can you imagine how lopsided this series would be if the Yankees had a decent pitching staff?


Really if all the Yankee pitchers sucked that bad what does that make the boston hitters? 
I for one was never really comfortable with our pitching staff but most of these guys don't suck.


----------



## solid10 (Oct 17, 2004)

Anyway isn't that Matsui something else? The boy can hit.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2004)

_I see_


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 17, 2004)

Ortizzle walk off, baby!!

All I have to say to du, solid, Max and the rest of you jerkoffs, EAT IT!!!

...atleast for one day..


----------



## Jodi (Oct 17, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Ortizzle walk off, baby!!
> 
> All I have to say to du, solid, Max and the rest of you jerkoffs, EAT IT!!!
> 
> ...atleast for one day..


You can say that again 

It's a sign of hope


----------



## Var (Oct 18, 2004)

Last night was definitely a nice suprise.  Well worth losing sleep over.  Time for the big comeback baby!!!


----------



## Yanks20 (Oct 18, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Last night was definitely a nice suprise.  Well worth losing sleep over.  Time for the big comeback baby!!!



not gonna happen. yeah they one won game but that is all they are gonna get. the bullpen is in shambles after last night but i cannot blame them since every game is like a game 7. foulke is a non issue tonight and so is timlin. what is wakefield come through again like he did in game 3 (as per franconna) was 3 innings, 5 runs - yeah that's really stopped the floodgates. 

Sox fans had their moment of glory in this series - It ENDS today!


----------



## Du (Oct 18, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> ...atleast for one day..


Most important line in that quote!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 18, 2004)

They got to retain some of their dignity, which is fine.  Now let's put this baby away.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 18, 2004)

Pedro on the mound, he'll show you clowns that hes your daddy today.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Oct 18, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Pedro on the mound, he'll show you clowns that hes your daddy today.


You guys win 1 game and you get all silly on us.


----------



## Du (Oct 18, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Pedro on the mound, he'll show you clowns that hes your daddy today.





			
				soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Enough of this whos your daddy shit.


Sorry, had to do it.


----------



## rockcrest (Oct 18, 2004)

i have tix to game 6 & there will be a game 6......and 7


----------



## Du (Oct 18, 2004)

rockcrest said:
			
		

> i have tix to game 6 & there will be a game 6......and 7


How much did you pay for them?


----------



## rockcrest (Oct 18, 2004)

130


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 18, 2004)

solid10 said:
			
		

> I would like to see the Yankees win it at the stadium



So you're the one who brought this situation on.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 18, 2004)

Mariano won't fuck up a second time.  You've used up your quota for the series.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 18, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Sorry, had to do it.


had to do what?


----------



## solid10 (Oct 18, 2004)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> So you're the one who brought this situation on.


I am so sorry!


----------



## solid10 (Oct 18, 2004)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> You guys win 1 game and you get all silly on us.


It's funny, it was very quiet here before that. 
I must admit I am proud of us Yankee fans, so far there has been no gloating from us.


----------



## Du (Oct 18, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> had to do what?


Use your own words against ya. Its a habit I have.


----------



## JJJ (Oct 18, 2004)

How long will this continue, I want to see the schedueld programs. Baseball is slooooow.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 18, 2004)

Oh YEAH!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 18, 2004)

Once again, EAT IT!!! WHOS YOUR PAPI!!?? David "Shrek" "Big Papi" Ortiz, thats who.


----------



## Cold Iron (Oct 18, 2004)

kick ass game.

I'm def' going for the Red sox. It's not so much I'm a fan of them but I DESPISE the Yankees.

Ortiz is on fire


----------



## ZECH (Oct 19, 2004)

Longest game in playoff history. I believe this is it for Boston though. 2 miracle games is all they can pull off.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 19, 2004)

Yeah, that Ortiz fellow is starting to bug me.  
Great game though.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Oct 19, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Yeah, that Ortiz fellow is starting to bug me.
> Great game though.


They need to treat him like Bonds, and walk his ass. He is singlehandedly kicking our ass..


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 19, 2004)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> They need to treat him like Bonds, and walk his ass. He is singlehandedly kicking our ass..


Ortiz was on Loaiza, stupid move by Torre not to take his chances against Varitek after fouling off like 30 pitches.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 19, 2004)

4 zip Sox top of the 5th.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 19, 2004)

What a pathetic display by Arod, Jeter, and the rest of New York.  Simply Pathetic.  You Yankee fans make me sick.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 19, 2004)

In Your Face Yankees!!

Go Red Sox


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 19, 2004)

No more of this for another day shit, game seven, winner take all, and to be honest the Yankees don't deserve it.

Win or lose, this Red Sox team has a place in my heart.  What heart, what guts, what determination.. Un-fucking-believable.


----------



## Cold Iron (Oct 19, 2004)

Wohhoo Bo Sox!!!!


----------



## Cold Iron (Oct 19, 2004)

I'd like to add that I've only watched 3 games of this series......and those were the last 3. 

Shit, Im gonna have to pull something fancy to get outta my mid-term tomorrow night


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 19, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> What a pathetic display by Arod, Jeter, and the rest of New York.  Simply Pathetic.  You Yankee fans make me sick.


i agree wholeheartedly..YOU YANKEES FANS MAKE EVERYONE SICK..Fuck A-Rod..that pussy cant even play by the rules..yankees always gotta cheat and try to get by on shiot like that..yankees are a bunch of whiney babies..i hope like hell they lose badly tomorrow


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 19, 2004)

I let my emotions get the best of me, but that doesn't mean my sentiments toward Rodriguez and Jeter are any different, although I do apologize for calling out the whole city of New York.

The 200 fans out of 55,000 who were throwing shit on the field should be embarrassed, not all of New York, I apologize.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 20, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> What a pathetic display by Arod, Jeter, and the rest of New York.  Simply Pathetic.  You Yankee fans make me sick.



That A-Rod play was pretty pathetic.  I guess desperate times call for desperate measures, and that was clearly an act of desperation by A-Rammer.  At least the umps got the call right.

As far as throwing shit on the field goes, that happens _everywhere,_ not just New York, and you can bet your ass the same shit would happen at Fenway.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 20, 2004)

This isn't the first time A-rod has played busch league in the series.  It was only the first time it affected the play.

There have been a couple of double play balls, with an effort above and beyond to try an injure.  A-rod is a punk as bitch, fucking ding him in the Head.

Awesome game anyway.  On my edge of the seat the whole game.  I cringe knowing that Wakefield is pitching tonite.  Please let his stuff be on tonite.  Pretty please


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 20, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Awesome game anyway.  On my edge of the seat the whole game.  I cringe knowing that Wakefield is pitching tonite.  Please let his stuff be on tonite.  Pretty please



No official word on tonight's pitcher, but Tim Wakefield says it will be Derek Lowe.  Now THAT scares me!  At least Wake has historically pitched well against the Yanks.  Derek Lowe pitching game 7!?  UGH!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 20, 2004)

> Awesome game anyway. On my edge of the seat the whole game. I cringe knowing that Wakefield is pitching tonite. Please let his stuff be on tonite. Pretty please



I though Derek Lowe is getting the start???


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 20, 2004)

I thought I heard Wakefield last night  it was late, must of heard things

Derek Lowe looked really good out of the BP the other night.  For someone that is pissed for being moved to the BP, you wouldn't know.  He is a fighter 

My Bad, it is Lowe pitching tonite.  I guess he has had the most rest.

Versus Brown.   This could be very interesting.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 20, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> I thought I heard Wakefield last night  it was late, must of heard things
> 
> Derek Lowe looked really good out of the BP the other night.  For someone that is pissed for being moved to the BP, you wouldn't know.  He is a fighter
> 
> ...



Kevin Brown on three days rest with a bad back in cold weather.  Sounds good to me.   

It's going to be a long game and a lot of runs are going to be scored.  History favors the Yankees heavily without question.  They'd be my logical pick to win this game.


----------



## Var (Oct 20, 2004)

Hmmm...not hearing as much "Red Sux" humor in this thread today, are we???


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 20, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Hmmm...not hearing as much "Red Sux" humor in this thread today, are we???



We'll hear plenty _tomorrow_ if the Sox lose.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 20, 2004)

Unfortunately (and I am pulling for the Sox,) I suspect this is all just an elaborate way for the Sox to lose on a 9th inning homer again.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 20, 2004)

I am looking for the Sox to win tonight and then lose to Houston in the series after 2 good clemens starts.

I have no ill will towards the Red Sox, but they have some of the most annoying fans,  on par with the Yankees, and I do not want them winning the World Series.


----------



## Var (Oct 20, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I have no ill will towards the Red Sox, but they have some of the most annoying fans



And I'm proud to be one of them!!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 20, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I have no ill will towards the Red Sox, but they have some of the most annoying fans,  on par with the Yankees, and I do not want them winning the World Series.



We promise to be a lot less annoying if we can just win a friggin World Series.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 20, 2004)

Well, I'm pulling for Boston tonight, so that means they will loose!


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Oct 20, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Well, I'm pulling for Boston tonight, so that means they will loose!


Works for me...


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 20, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Well, I'm pulling for Boston tonight, so that means they will loose!



Thanks for nothing, ya bastard.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 20, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> We'll hear plenty _tomorrow_ if the Sox lose.



I don't think so.  If the Yankees win tonight, you'll just hear one huge collective sigh of relief.  And speaking of relief, wtf has happened to Gordon/Rivera?


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 20, 2004)

This series reminds me of a WWE wrestling match.  The kind where one guy comes out and beats the shit out of another, and then, just as he's about to apply the finishing move, the beaten and battered wrestler comes alive and proceeds to administer a beating to the first guy.  So who's gonna get the three count tonight?


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Oct 20, 2004)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> I don't think so.  If the Yankees win tonight, you'll just hear one huge collective sigh of relief.  And speaking of relief, wtf has happened to Gordon/Rivera?


Can you say choke ?


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 20, 2004)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> Can you say choke ?


If the Red Sox win, the Yankees might have made the biggest choke job in Major League history.  I don't see how if the Red Sox lose they choked?

Down 0-3, most teams give up, the Yankees thought this was in the bag and they've played like that.  To be honest, the Yankees don't deserve to win.

If the Red Sox lose its expected, if the Yankees lose, you are witnessing something that has never happened, and will never happened again.  History, if you will.

It will be an excellent game, period.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 20, 2004)

has the game started?  any updates?


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 20, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> has the game started? any updates?


8:15 eastern.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Oct 20, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> If the Red Sox win, the Yankees might have made the biggest choke job in Major League history, where as if the Yankees win, its the same old bullshit.


I agree... Boston has major momentum going into tonights game.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 20, 2004)

thanks sox


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 20, 2004)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> I agree... Boston has major momentum going into tonights game.


There is no such thing as momentum in game sevens.


----------



## Du (Oct 20, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> If the Red Sox win, the Yankees might have made the biggest choke job in Major League history. I don't see how if the Red Sox lose they choked?
> 
> Down 0-3, most teams give up, the Yankees thought this was in the bag and they've played like that. To be honest, the Yankees don't deserve to win.
> 
> ...


Couldnt agree more.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Oct 20, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> There is no such thing as momentum in game sevens.


All I'm saying is that after winning three in a row after being down 3-0 they have to feel good, as opposed to the Yankees who have just lost 3. Am I wrong ? You talk some weird shit.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 20, 2004)

ortiz strikes again!! 2 zip sox!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 20, 2004)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> All I'm saying is that after winning three in a row after being down 3-0 they have to feel good, as opposed to the Yankees who have just lost 3. Am I wrong ? You talk some weird shit.


_He is only 12_
_you see_


----------



## ZECH (Oct 20, 2004)

wow...............Brown knocked out in the second!


----------



## ZECH (Oct 20, 2004)

Grand slam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
6-zip.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 20, 2004)

My roomies are watching this game.. Maybe it's cause I'm swedish and I like watching soccer and hockey, but I just don't understand how it's fun to watch baseball  It's hard for me to study when they're screaming every other minute too  They're yankees fans btw, so they're pretty pissed


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 20, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Grand slam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 6-zip.




I know, ouch is alls I can say.  To be honest, it would do the series no justice if this game is a blow out in either direction.


----------



## Du (Oct 20, 2004)

Wow. 


Thats all I can say. Damon is kicking our ass.


----------



## Jonnnny (Oct 20, 2004)

*Brown suckss*


----------



## DFINEST (Oct 20, 2004)

WTF, Pedro is pitching....
I have a feeling that this is going to bite the sox in their A$$


----------



## Jodi (Oct 20, 2004)

Does anyone else want the Yankee fans to SHUT THE FUCK UP with that chant?  It's driving me INSANE!


----------



## DFINEST (Oct 20, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Does anyone else want the Yankee fans to SHUT THE FUCK UP with that chant?  It's driving me INSANE!





Six outs from now,
it would be quite ironic actually
because it will be so quiet in New York
that they'll hear BOSTON fans in BOSTON
chanting "WHO'S YOUR DAD-DIE"


----------



## Du (Oct 20, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Does anyone else want the Yankee fans to SHUT THE FUCK UP with that chant? It's driving me INSANE!


 
Because annoying chants dont happen in Boston, right? Cmon now...


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 20, 2004)

I hate the Yankees.

Boston : congratulations for the greatest series comeback in sports history.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 20, 2004)

*IN YOUR FACE YANKEES!

IT'S FINALLY RED SOX YEAR!*

   

I'm crying I'm so excited


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 20, 2004)

And I'm stunned.


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 20, 2004)

Holy shit.


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 20, 2004)

Not a Sox fan, but I hate the Yankees.


----------



## solid10 (Oct 20, 2004)

Congrats Boston.

Good luck in the world series.


----------



## Du (Oct 20, 2004)

Definitely congratulations are deserved by Boston. They played well. 

But Id still like to see Clemens beat the hell outta them. 






So much for Yanks in 3.


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 20, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Not a Sox fan, but I hate the Yankees.


Pretty much everyone hates the Yankees unless u live in NY or ride the bandwagon. i was overjoyed to see em go down in flames


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 20, 2004)

Well judging from the way my teams have done in recent years, I definitely do not ride the bandwagon.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 20, 2004)

Us New Englanders have been waiting a long time for this.

Aahhhhhhh..........Such sweet reward


----------



## Du (Oct 20, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Us New Englanders have been waiting a long time for this.
> 
> Aahhhhhhh..........Such sweet reward


Us New Englanders? Under your avatar it says youre in AZ. 

I'm a "New Englander", and havent waited at all.... but I know many who have. My girl is ecstatic, and I'm happy for her (and you guys). 

But, dont get your hopes up like we Yanks fans did. You still have a tough series ahead of you!


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 20, 2004)

Jodi is originally from New Hampshire I believe.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 20, 2004)

I hate the Yankees. I'm glad they lost. But the Sox haven't beaten The Curse yet.


----------



## DFINEST (Oct 20, 2004)

How ironic would it be if Houston wins and
Rocket gets to pitch against the Sox in Boston...

BTW, I'm eating a HUGE piece of crow
as I never thought that the RED SOX will overcome a 0 - 3 game deficit ,
good job Sox.


----------



## Du (Oct 20, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Jodi is originally from New Hampshire I believe.


Ohh. I didnt know. Makes sense now.


Live free or die.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 20, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Us New Englanders? Under your avatar it says youre in AZ.
> 
> I'm a "New Englander", and havent waited at all.... but I know many who have. My girl is ecstatic, and I'm happy for her (and you guys).
> 
> But, dont get your hopes up like we Yanks fans did. You still have a tough series ahead of you!


I am from New Hampshire and just moved to AZ 10 months ago.

I have been watching the Red Sox since my Grampa took me to my first baseball game in Fenway when I was 6 years old.  

Getting past the Yankees is sweet success and now we are on to the World Series.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 20, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

>


hahahahahaha..shit is hilarious


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 21, 2004)

I'm not a baseball fan, but even I am happy about the Sox FINALLY beating the Yankees... and in such dramatic fashion.  Congrats to all you loyal Sox fans (you in particular Jodi  ).


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 21, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Us New Englanders have been waiting a long time for this.
> 
> Aahhhhhhh..........Such sweet reward



Only a true New Englander who loves the Sox can appreciate how good this feels today.  We finally got that monkey off our backs.  Words cannot express how good this feels.  I am so fucking happy right now.  I can't believe we came back from that 0-3 deficit.  Simple amazing.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 21, 2004)

Damn, yo.  That NY media a brutal!


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 21, 2004)

Oh how I would love to be a fly on the wall in Stienbrenner's office 



			
				Stienbrenner said:
			
		

> I don't give a fuck if we spend $250 million next year,  get me Beltran, get the best pitcher in baseball.  Buy them all dammit...... What the fuck are you waiting for



Wasn't exactly the most exciting game, but very satisfying for sox fans.  Lowe was awesome,  too bad it is unlikely he will be back next year.  I would love to have the Astro's win now,  Clemens pitching against the Red Sox for the World Series is Awesome.

GO SOX


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 21, 2004)

Steinbrenner's reaction to this will be swift.  He is going to make a huge push for Carlos Beltran.  Beltran's stock is so friggin high right now, it's going to cost NYY a LOT of money to land him.  Given WHY NY failed in this series (pitching), Big Stein will surely strengthen that weakness.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 21, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Steinbrenner's reaction to this will be swift.  He is going to make a huge push for Carlos Beltran.  Beltran's stock is so friggin high right now, it's going to cost NYY a LOT of money to land him.  Given WHY NY failed in this series (pitching), Big Stein will surely strengthen that weakness.


Maybe it was pitching last night, but I think it was the lack of hitting the other 3 games by the heart of the yankees lineup!
Yep, you're right................How much will the yankees spend revamping their roster now????

I also think St. Louis will win and it will be hard to beat them. They have been the powerhouse all year. But both LCS have been brutal. It has to take some out of the teams!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 21, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Maybe it was pitching last night, but I think it was the lack of hitting the other 3 games by the heart of the yankees lineup!
> Yep, you're right................How much will the yankees spend revamping their roster now????
> 
> I also think St. Louis will win and it will be hard to beat them. They have been the powerhouse all year. But both LCS have been brutal. It has to take some out of the teams!



St Louis' starting pitching is their only weakness, but they are beatable.  Sure the Red Sox bullpen HAD been tired, but thanks to Curt Schilling and Derek Lowe having two fine performances, the Sox did not have to use too much of the bullpen the last two games.  Their bullpen will basically be on four days rest heading into game one of the World Series.  I like the Sox chances no matter who we play.


----------



## Flex (Oct 21, 2004)

Yanks20 said:
			
		

> Schilling is pretty much done, his ankle is way more f_cked that anyone knew.  I just wish we scored more runs on him to make him feel more like the fat peice of crap that he truly is...



Haven't been on IM in a while, missed a lot of stuff i guess...

^you sure bout that after game 6?


----------



## Flex (Oct 21, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> *""*



YOU JUST BLEW A 3-0 LEAD. WHO'S YOUR PAPI


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 21, 2004)

Well, I'm shocked, to say the least.  But I've got to tip my hat to the Sox.  What they did was......unreal.  Still can't believe it, but damn if they weren't impressive.  I'll hate them again next season, but for now I guess I'll be rooting for the fuckers in the world series.  Go S.....nah, still can't say it.


----------



## Flex (Oct 21, 2004)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> I'm sure that if Boston loses the series that they will say it was because they lost Schilling, or that Boston beat themselves. Theirs always an excuse.. How about the Yankees were just a better team then Boston for this series... Ouch...



What's YOUR excuse now? 

Did Boston get lucky? 

Did the Yankees just get outplayed?

let's hear it....


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 21, 2004)

i never would have believed the sox would be the yankees. now i know the true meaning of "anything can happen." 

as far as the world series...i think the sox will win it all.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 21, 2004)

Come on Flex...nobody likes a sore winner.  Just savor the victory without pissing on the Yank fans when they are feeling down.  You wouldn't want them doing it to you.  Even Soxmuscle has shown for very surprising restraint.


----------



## Flex (Oct 21, 2004)

DFINEST said:
			
		

> Six outs from now,
> it would be quite ironic actually
> because it will be so quiet in New York
> that they'll hear BOSTON fans in BOSTON
> chanting "WHO'S YOUR DAD-DIE"



I believe its "WHOOOO'S YOOOOUR PAAAAA-PIIIIII"


----------



## Flex (Oct 21, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Come on Flex...nobody likes a sore winner.  Just savor the victory without pissing on the Yank fans when they are feeling down.  You wouldn't want them doing it to you.  Even Soxmuscle has shown for very surprising restraint.



IAB, COME ON!!!!!

ARE YOU SERIOUS? 

I would have taken NOTHING but shit AAAAAALL day, week, month, YEAR until next season. 

Its funny you say that though, cuz i was wondering how NY "fans" would react today. So far, NY fans have been coming up to me and congratulating me. WHY?

I'll tell you why.

-So i don't ridicule them like they did/do/would us if we lost this series. 

-so i don't remind them that NY is the 1st team to EVER lose a series being up 3-0. 

-so they can move on and accept losing and being a good loser (as us Boston fans know something about).

That's "why" i have a llittle fun. Cuz it'd be a WHOOOOLE other story if NY won last night. I'd never hear teh fuckin' end of it, and you can believe that.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Oct 21, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> What's YOUR excuse now?
> 
> Did Boston get lucky?
> 
> ...


I never put Boston down once, if you notice I said if the Yankees win. As far as I'm concerned, they can shoot Gordon/Rivera, the bull pen blew it again.  CONGRADULATIONS BOSTON.. ouch, that hurt..


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 21, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> IAB, COME ON!!!!!
> ARE YOU SERIOUS?
> I would have taken NOTHING but shit AAAAAALL day, week, month, YEAR until next season.



you got a good point here flex.
be the better man and set a good example though. they know who won.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 21, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> IAB, COME ON!!!!!
> 
> ARE YOU SERIOUS?



Eh, I am probably just a little high from the win and am feeling nice.     Cut me some slack yo.  Yes if we lost last night, we'd be hearing major, major shit.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Oct 21, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> IAB, COME ON!!!!!
> 
> ARE YOU SERIOUS?
> 
> ...


You waited a long time for this, have your fun. It may be another 100 years till Boston fans can rejoice again.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Oct 21, 2004)

solid10 said:
			
		

> Congrats Boston.
> 
> Good luck in the world series.


Fuck that, I hope they die in the World Series. There isn't a Boston fan out there that would wish the Yankees good luck.


----------



## Flex (Oct 21, 2004)

^you just said we always find excuses, that's all i was responding to...no biggie.

One thing people have to understand about hte game of baseball, is that its ALL timing. If you play big at the right time, you win. If Damon homers when bases are loaded, it helps us win.  etc. Rarely can you singlehandedly blame this guy or that guy or this play or that. 

What i'm trying to say is.....was NY hitting bad? or was Boston pitching good? 

Was NY pitching bad? or was Boston hitting good?

Bottom line is team's look for excuses when you lose, and you seem to do everything right when you win. That's why broadcasters and all the yankee fans i've ever talked to during this season know exactly what's wrong with the Red Sox....they have no team unity, they have careless attitudes, blah blah blah. New York has team unity, they all play hard, yadda yadda.

It just gets tiring when everyone's a know it all (and this comment was not directed at you, spike...) 

bottom line, in this particular 7 game series, the sox outplayed the yankees.


----------



## Flex (Oct 21, 2004)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> You waited a long time for this, have your fun. It may be another 100 years till Boston fans can rejoice again.



see, thats the fuckin wiseass NY attitudes that makes me HATE yankee fans. i dont even dislike the yankees. i only dont' like them b/c they beat the Sox. But i HATE you fucking "fans".

always a wiseass comment, for everything.

You knwo what Spike? I'd rather have not won a world series since 1918 than be the 1st ever team to blow a 3-0 series lead.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 21, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> You knwo what Spike? I'd rather have not won a world series since 1918 than be the 1st ever team to blow a 3-0 series lead.



damn he got ya there bro.


----------



## Flex (Oct 21, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Eh, I am probably just a little high from the win and am feeling nice.     Cut me some slack yo.  Yes if we lost last night, we'd be hearing major, major shit.



no probs, bro. you're still my man  

read spike's post^ thats what i'm taking about.

I HATE FUCKING YANKEE FANS. Not people like Solid10, who is a REAL fan. the rest of you can go back to the closets you crawled out of, b/c October and this year are over for you pricks, so there's no more bandwagon to ride.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 21, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> no probs, bro. you're still my man
> 
> read spike's post^ thats what i'm taking about.


Yea, I know plenty of Yankee fans that would like to see the Red Sox win, believe it or not.  I think Met fans might actually be happier this morning than Sox fans.    ok, maybe not.



			
				Flex said:
			
		

> You knwo what Spike? I'd rather have not won a world series since 1918 than be the 1st ever team to blow a 3-0 series lead.


Oh man.    Amazing, WE ACTUALLY HAVE SOMETHING TO COME BACK WITH NOW!


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Oct 21, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> You knwo what Spike? I'd rather have not won a world series since 1918 than be the 1st ever team to blow a 3-0 series lead.


Looks like you got your wish.


----------



## Flex (Oct 21, 2004)

Spike, good luck with the Knicks, we'll be in the world series.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 21, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> I HATE FUCKING YANKEE FANS. Not people like Solid10, who is a REAL fan. the rest of you can go back to the closets you crawled out of, b/c October and this year are over for you pricks, so there's no more bandwagon to ride.


But tell us how you really feel.


----------



## Flex (Oct 21, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> But tell us how you really feel.



haha. you're ok Max   i like your sense of humor.


----------



## Du (Oct 21, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> I HATE FUCKING YANKEE FANS. Not people like Solid10, who is a REAL fan. the rest of you can go back to the closets you crawled out of, b/c October and this year are over for you pricks, so there's no more bandwagon to ride.


What the fuck? Flex you gotta fuckin relax. What in the hell prompted you to say this shit? Thats worse than just about anything written in this forum to date.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 21, 2004)

> exactly what's wrong with the Red Sox....they have no team unity



Wow, am I missing something? I thought part of what made the Red Sox a good team was their team chemistry.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 21, 2004)

BTW Flex, last year I was screaming for Manny to be traded and I'd like the record to show that I was completely wrong on that one.    The Sox would not be in the World Series if we let Manny get away.


----------



## Monolith (Oct 21, 2004)

Congratulations Anal Rod:  Not only are you a slap-happy bitch, but you swore on national TV last night.  So youve got the red sox pissed at you, your own team pissed at you, _steinbrenner_ pissed at you, and now the entire television audience pissed at you.

WAY TO GO, MEXICO!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 21, 2004)

I'm curious, what kind of rioting are we talking about here, if the Sox actually win it all this year?  I was thinking of visiting Boston sometime in the near future, so will the city like still be there?


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Oct 21, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> What the fuck? Flex you gotta fuckin relax. What in the hell prompted you to say this shit? Thats worse than just about anything written in this forum to date.


Yea, I never slammed Red Sox Fans. I just don't like the Red Sox.. No need to go off the deep end..


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 21, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I'm curious, what kind of rioting are we talking about here, if the Sox actually win it all this year?  I was thinking of visiting Boston sometime in the near future, so will the city like still be there?



Have you ever been to Boston, Max?  It's a very cool city.  IF the Sox win the World Series, there is no guarnatee the city will still be there come November.


----------



## Du (Oct 21, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> I HATE FUCKING YANKEE FANS. Not people like Solid10, who is a REAL fan. the rest of you can go back to the closets you crawled out of, b/c October and this year are over for you pricks, so there's no more bandwagon to ride.


Its Yanks fans that act like you are right now that cause you to hate them. Think about that.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 21, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I'm curious, what kind of rioting are we talking about here, if the Sox actually win it all this year?  I was thinking of visiting Boston sometime in the near future, so will the city like still be there?



I don't think you have to worry, Houston will solve your problem for you by beating them.


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 21, 2004)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> Fuck that, I hope they die in the World Series. There isn't a Boston fan out there that would wish the Yankees good luck.


u wanna know why? because everyone hates the Yankees...they are a disgrace to what baseball really stands for


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Oct 21, 2004)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> u wanna know why? because everyone hates the Yankees...they are a disgrace to what baseball really stands for


I don't want to seem ignorant, but what makes them a disgrace ?


----------



## Yanks20 (Oct 21, 2004)

hey, i honestly respect all the true Sox fans that have stuck with their team   

but for all the bandwagoners that have jumped on board all i have to say to you is


----------



## Flex (Oct 21, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Its Yanks fans that act like you are right now that cause you to hate them. Think about that.



well, i'd say 95% of NY fans that i have EVER come across ARE like that...

No offense, bro. i didnt mean any harm. Its just you gotta understand where i'm coming from.

I've endured 23 years of losing with the Sox. 

Yet for some reason i hafta hear 1918 everywhere i go. I don't care what happened before my birthday, why do people go out of there way to tell me that? I'm also a Celts fan. When they get knocked out of the playoffs year after year, do i resort to "WE HAVE 16 CHAMPIONSHIPS, most in NBA history". No, because they suck.

I hafta hear non-stop about whats wrong with the Sox, FROM THE VERY PEOPLE WHO HATE THEM...YANKEE FANS. "They need to do this. Pedro only cares about himself. Manny is retarded. Ortiz is ugly...blah blah". 

I hafta hear, and this is probably my favorite, "you got lucky", whenever we beat the yanks. 

I hafta hear all kindsa stupid shit, bro. I'm just the pot calling the kettle black, right back at NY fans.

So when my team finally DOES win (havent quite won yet, but its a good start), i STILL have to hear shit. But what i like even better is how yankee fans come up and congratulate me. Congratulate me for what??? I didnt hit the freakin grand slam that put us up early. I didnt close teh game out ensuring victory. 

They do so so i don't give them the shit i've had to endure for 23 years.

Peace, 
FLEX


----------



## mino 1ee (Oct 21, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> Yet for some reason i hafta hear 1918 everywhere i go.


1918, I no see.

Please explain to mino 1ee.


----------



## Du (Oct 21, 2004)

Check this out. 

http://news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/ap/20041021/ap_on_sp_ba_ne/red_sox_fans


----------



## solid10 (Oct 21, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Wow, am I missing something? I thought part of what made the Red Sox a good team was their team chemistry.


I believe that what kept the Boston team in the series is that they great team chemistry like the past yankees teams of Oneal, Martinez,Brosias, Jeter and Mariano.

Now we have a bunch of guys who just really jell together.

 We need a tablesetter, someone who can get on base and cause havok. What we have are a bunch of free swingers.

Could someone tell me why in game 6 why they didn't bunt on Schilling?
In boxing if your opponent has a bloody eye you hit him in the other eye or the hurt eye, you have to go for the jugular.


----------



## solid10 (Oct 21, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Congratulations Anal Rod: Not only are you a slap-happy bitch, but you swore on national TV last night. So youve got the red sox pissed at you, your own team pissed at you, _steinbrenner_ pissed at you, and now the entire television audience pissed at you.
> 
> WAY TO GO, MEXICO!


Um, Arod is not from Mexico. Duh?


----------



## solid10 (Oct 21, 2004)

Flex, I don't want to sound like an ass but I think both Yankee and Boston fans are alot alike. And that's what makes this rivalry so special.

I have come to like Boston for their grittiness and heart , I have always respected them except for Pedro. How can you guys like a player who is openly trying to campain for a job with the Yankees.

On my team I wish they would get rid of Kevin Brown, I always thought he was an asshole.


----------



## solid10 (Oct 21, 2004)

Please Boston, please take back Tom (Flash) Gordon back, he can get anyone out.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 21, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Have you ever been to Boston, Max?  It's a very cool city.  IF the Sox win the World Series, there is no guarnatee the city will still be there come November.


  Ain't that the truth.  YOu should see Landown St. after a regular game win or lose.  It's absolutely CRAZY!  

There should be no hating on the Yank fans.  We don't like it when they do it to us which is why we hate them so much so why should we do it back.  We need to act with a little class here.  I've watched the Sox all my life and have been waiting for this but I'm not going to keep rubbing it in.  I said my piece and did my bit of gloating now we have bigger and better things to think about.....................

The WORLD SERIES BABY!


----------



## solid10 (Oct 21, 2004)

I just heard Schilling saying that this Yankee team is not the same as the old one. He called Arod a fake yankee...lol
He has balls and he's right.
Damn I wish we had him.


----------



## solid10 (Oct 21, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Ain't that the truth. YOu should see Landown St. after a regular game win or lose. It's absolutely CRAZY!
> 
> There should be no hating on the Yank fans. We don't like it when they do it to us which is why we hate them so much so why should we do it back. We need to act with a little class here. I've watched the Sox all my life and have been waiting for this but I'm not going to keep rubbing it in. I said my piece and did my bit of gloating now we have bigger and better things to think about.....................
> 
> The WORLD SERIES BABY!


Kick ass!!


----------

